# Reverence and propriety before God in worship



## shead (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello brethren!

My first post besides my hello post in the welcome forum, I hope I've placed it in the proper forum.

Our little congregation is very close and very tight, my wife and I love it. All of us have come out of the mega church style of spectacle-flavored "worship" and mediocre sermons. Overcoming the idea that God is some kind of heavenly good buddy is difficult for some of our members, and we are seeking to encourage one another to worship our Lord as the Almighty, Creator, Ancient of Days, and come before him with reverence and a trembling spirit. While we know we are free to boldly approach the throne of God as our loving and gracious Father, we don't want to be cavalier about it, we want to worship God in proper fashion.

Can any of you help sharpen us in this direction with the Word? Where might we best look to see how God requires His people to worship Him corporately? I'm sure I've overlooked some gem of God's Word. We do tend to stand on the various "make a joyful noise" and "skillful psalm singing" type of Psalms as understanding that a proper liberty of emotion is a good thing, but we want to ensure we understand what the Bible says about true piety and reverence.

Insight?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 9, 2006)

There are many wise and Biblical directions found in the Westminster Directory of Public Worship for how the saints are to assemble for the purpose of magnifying the Lord in a sober and reverent manner. This section may be helpful in particular.



> *Of the Assembling of the Congregation, and their Behaviour in the Publick Worship of God.*
> 
> WHEN the congregation is to meet for publick worship, the people (having before prepared their hearts thereunto) ought all to come and join therein; not absenting themselves from the publick ordinance through negligence, or upon pretence of private meetings.
> 
> ...


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 9, 2006)

I would suggest reading Jeremiah Burroughs' "Gospel Worship" available from Ligonier/Soli Deo Gloria. I am slowly working through it during lunch with a number of pages more yellow than white left in my wake.

It does not speak directly to the mode or manner of worship but rather to our approach and attitude towards worship. This would directly address "... the idea that God is some kind of heavenly good buddy ... encourage one another to worship our Lord as the Almighty, Creator, Ancient of Days, and come before him with reverence and a trembling spirit."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent recommendation, John!


----------



## shead (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you for the excellent advice so far, these are very promising resources!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is a taste of what Jeremiah Burroughs has to say on drawing near to God.

[Edited on 7-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 10, 2006)

I think "Gospel Fear" by Burroughs can also be helpful. You might look at Horton Davies' two volumes "The Worship of the English Puritans" and "The Worship of the American Puritans."


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> I think "Gospel Fear" by Burroughs can also be helpful. You might look at Horton Davies' two volumes "The Worship of the English Puritans" and "The Worship of the American Puritans."



That reminds me, I have only in chapter 3 of _Gospel Worship_ by Jeremiah Burroughs. This is excellent as well. Already I find myself wonder that I've ever worshipped at all.

_Jay_


----------

